# MEN sold to Trinity Mirror



## Fingers (Feb 9, 2010)

Well this ain't cool.  



> The Guardian severed its historic newspaper link to Manchester today with the sale of its regional media business to Trinity Mirror.
> 
> The deal is worth £44.8m to Guardian Media Group, with £7.4m in cash and Trinity Mirror releasing GMG from a £37.4m print contract.
> 
> ...



http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/feb/09/guardian-media-group-trinity-mirror


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2010)

got to pay for the _website of the year_ somehow


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 9, 2010)

It's a concerning development but good that they're not shutting it down completely I guess.

Good they're keeping Channel M though. I've always liked the fact Manchester has its own TV station with a daily 3 hour live show too. London has no equivalent.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2010)

I like the MEN 
Spent a while doing a project with them so got to work in their offices a bit.


----------



## Wookey (Feb 16, 2010)

I left the MEN two years ago, the most painful and dispiriting experience of my career so far. Hateful job, sad and demoralised people, no team spirit, no positivity, no hope, no profits, no idea how to evolve and succeed in the modern world. At least with this sale the MEN can be part of a larger and more powerful media base that can upsell the advert sales across a range of northwest titles. 

Makes complete sense for Trinity, but does nothing for the healthy spread of independent media providers. Keeping Channel M was a master-stroke.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2010)

*GMG axes original content and staff at Channel M*



skyscraper101 said:


> Good they're keeping Channel M though. I've always liked the fact Manchester has its own TV station with a daily 3 hour live show too. London has no equivalent.





Wookey said:


> Keeping Channel M was a master-stroke.



Motherfuckers 

http://www.broadcastnow.co.uk/5011833.article


----------

